# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thai Rezepte / Küche > Obst und Gemüse + Beschreibungen >  Lam-yai ลำใย (Longan)

## Enrico

*Der Longan-Baum ist eine Pflanzenart aus der Familie der Seifenbaumgewächse.*

Wir hatten schon einmal kleine Pflanze gezogen. Dieses Jahr werden wir es mal wieder versuchen.

----------


## wein4tler

Die Frucht schmeckt auch ganz gut. Meine Frau macht sie immer mit Kokosreis zusammen als Nachspeise.

----------


## TeigerWutz

.

Alles voll mit Lamyai-Plantagen, hier in Chiang Mai!  (+Lampun)

สวนลําไยเชียงใหม่

TW

----------


## wein4tler

Und TW, hilfst Du da den schönen Mädels bei der Ernte?

----------


## rampo

Wein4tler .

Er kann nicht er hats im Kreuz .

Fg.

----------


## TeigerWutz

.

I hob's no nia im "Kreiz" g'hobt (Ich hatte noch nie Rueckenprobleme)....eher wo anders  :: 

http://youtu.be/MIWnP_CM210

_daTeiger_

----------


## wein4tler

TW singst des Liadl a immer? Da werdn di de Leut guat varstehn in Chiang Mai.  ::

----------

